# Masterclass day at Stoneleigh



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Any of our members going to this on Saturday coming ?


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi, I am going to the Show Workshop on Saturday, hoping to learn lots :thumbup:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I will be there with the junior handling gang, come across and find me will have a variety of dogs with me including tibetan terrier pups, welsh springer and a german spitz :0)


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Sadley i wont be going as i have new puppy owners coming to see me and Saturday is the only day they can come down from Ayr in scotland


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh I will pop over and will say hello!  wondered why you weren't coming Anne, but you have your hands full with the pupsters!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

leoti said:


> Sadley i wont be going as i have new puppy owners coming to see me and Saturday is the only day they can come down from Ayr in scotland


What a shame  I was up your neck of the woods on Monday/Tuesday


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Does anyone have a link, please? I can't find one


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi,

This is from the KC website

What's on this month at the Kennel Club Building, Stoneleigh Park - The Kennel Club


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

THE MASTERCLASSES: Handlers and parents/guardians/friends are free to attend the masterclasses when they are not required for their designated handling session.
Mr Andrew Brace is the MC for the day and please do not hesitate to ask any of the Eukanuba team should you need any assistance. The whole event has been designed to offer help and advice to enable you to get more satisfaction from showing your dogs. Some of the top people in the dog showing world are available, please do not hesitate to ask them any questions you may have. In the main East Hall we have some of the foremost experts in the dog showing world. Geoff Corish, Michael Coad, Jason Lynn, Phil Davies, The Kennel Club, Dog World, Eukanuba etc. where you can discuss any issues you may have or just gain tips, advice and benefit from their in-depth knowledge and expertise. Throughout the day we will have formal lectures in Meeting Room A. Every hour on the hour lasting about 20 minutes with 10 minutes for questions. At the end of the day we will have a Question Time where all the experts will be available to answer any questions you may have. 
Timings of the formal lectures are:- 
10.30 Introduction by Mr Andrew Brace.
11.00 Grooming by Mrs Mich Dale
12.00 Judging by Mrs Zena Thorn-Andrews
14.00 Handling by Mr Michael Gadsby
15.00 Nutrition by Mrs Kellie Ceccarelli
16.00 Question time All
17.00 Close

The days proceedings


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Yesterday's Masterclass was well worth the long journey, they hope that it will be an annual event :thumbup: 

For those of you interested in a exhibiting your dogs, it is well worth the effort to attend - there were teething problems being a first time even but hopefully with yesterdays feedback will go from strength to strength


----------

